# Printer Friendly Copy of Hoke's Book



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me start by thanking Noxx, Harold_V and Palladium. Thank you Noxx for creating this forum where priceless information is so freely shared. Thank you Harold for encouraging everyone to read Hoke's book. And thank you Palladium for making the digital version of her book available to us all. Without you three, this project would have never been possible. Also, special thanks to my wife, Reva, who obtained an original 1940 copy through an inter-library loan from The Vining Library at the West Virgina Institute of Technology.

I know many of us stretch our dollars as far as we can. Not everyone wants, or is able, to buy a hard copy of Hoke's book, but reading the digital copy can strain old eyes like mine. So I've created a more frugal, printer friendly version. This copy is reformatted to print 2 pages of the book on each side of an 8-1/2" x 11" sheet of paper. By printing on both sides of the sheet the book can be printed on just under 100 sheets of paper. The sheets are then cut in half and make a 5-1/2" x 8-1/2" book that can be put in a small 3 ring binder or other binding of your choice.

*To Print the Book:* The book is formatted to be printed on both sides of the sheet. If your printer can print on both sides, simply run it as a duplex job. Each odd numbered page is paired with the following even numbered page. 

If your printer does not print on both sides, then first print out the odd pages. Put the printed pages back in the printer (make sure they will print in the correct order - I have to reverse the order to print the second sides on my printer) and print the even pages on the second sides. Since my printer seems to like to grab 2 sheets together at the most inopportune times, ruining the rest of the job, I just print out 10 or 20 pages at a time, flip them over, and print the second sides. If they feed right I move on to the next 10 or 20. If the printer screws up, I just have to reprint a few pages, then move on.

If anyone finds errors (I know there are bound to still be a few), ommissions, or problems please let me know and I'll make corrections and update the file here. I'll include the revision date in the file name so you'll be able to tell if you have the current version.

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 20, 2013)

A Few Additional Notes:

I've tried to correct some of the little errors created by the original OCR software used when the book was scanned, as well as a few I found in the hard copies I used as references .

All pages are included in this copy, including the elusive page 63, and a few other parts of pages that were missing, and the frontispiece photo which was not included in the 2003 reprint.

I rescanned all the drawings and photos. They're not great, but I think they're a little better. They are a compromise between file size and picture quality. The file size is still just a little over 2MB.

I recreated the flow sheets in Chapter XXII to make them more readable. A couple of words were amost impossible to read in the 2003 reprint and only marginally better in the 1940. It loses the handwritten character of the original flow sheets, but they are more legible.

The 5-1/2" x 8-1/2" format is the same size as the 2003 reprint. The original 1940 copy is a bit larger at 5-7/8" x 9".

I also added a photo of Calm Morrison Hoke that was posted recently by Rusty. Although there's not a lot of information about her, I did find that she was born in 1887 and, I believe, she died in 1952. She would have been in her early 50's when she wrote the book which fits with what she wrote in the Preface.

Dave


----------



## mjgraham (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the work!


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 20, 2013)

Dave,

THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU

Mike


----------



## jeneje (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice job Dave, i can now go and get a copy made with a binder.
Ken


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 20, 2013)

You are all very welcome! We all do what we can to help. 

I'll be interested to hear how it prints out for some of you. I tested it on my system, but that's just one computer and one printer.

The layout may be confusing on the first 8 pages since many lack page numbers. Once you get to page 9 of the .pdf file you'll be on numbered pages 1 - 4 of the book. The way it's layed out, you can actually fold each sheet in half and the pages will be in the right order. It's easier to do it than explain it.

I was contacted by a member who couldn't download the attachment on his reader and he asked where the file was located so he could download it. I explained it was only on the forum and I'd like to keep it that way. This was a labor of love for the members of this forum. I would appreciate it if you would all refrain from uploading this elsewhere on the internet. If someone wants it, they are welcome to come here, join the forum, and download it.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks to Dave and Reva!


----------



## jbravo54 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for this printer friendly version. Great Work.

Note...If you have a printer that prints both sides, choose *Flip on Short Edge*. At least that is what was called for with my printer.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2013)

Special thanks should go to :?: for buying and scanning the original version for the benefit of all forum members.


----------



## rusty (Mar 21, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Special thanks should go to :?: for buying and scanning the original version for the benefit of all forum members.




8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 21, 2013)

rusty,

Thank you so much for your post. Without your original work scanning, running the OCR. and proofing the original work, I would have never undertaken this project.

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2013)

rusty said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Special thanks should go to :?: for buying and scanning the original version for the benefit of all forum members.
> ...



Sorry.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 28, 2013)

Great work, thank you! When you processed that, you surely had made a one-page-per-page-verion. Did you save that version, and if, would you share it? I would like to print on A5-paper,butwithout the large wwhite border, so I can make my own hardcover book. Some hours work, but some books are predestinated for that.


...only if it doesn't make to much work. ..only if it's just two clicks for you.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 28, 2013)

solar_plasma,

Thanks for your interest. Actually, what you see is exactly the way I created the document. The target page size was 8-1/2" x 11" in landscape mode, with the 2 columns per page you see. I'm afraid there wasn't any intermediate version. I copied the entire original text as a single file, then cut it one page at a time and pasted it into the format you see.

Can you print it to A4 paper? There is enough of a margin on the short side that the A4 shouldn't cut off anything, especially if you center it. The long side of the A4 is a little longer than our 11" sheet so you can just have a little extra margin for notes.

If that doesn't work, and if there is enough interest in a different size for those on the other side of the pond, I could be convinced to reformat to a different page size. The hard work of tweaking font sizes and attributes, proof reading, and correcting errors is done. I could probably cut and paste to a different page layout in a couple of days. If there are members who need this, please speak up.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 29, 2013)

No, no, I didnt want to cause you any work. But, thank you!


----------



## alvaschein (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot. That is muuuch better than the one I posted a few weeks ago.

Roy


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 3, 2013)

Roy,

I think both versions serve a purpose. Mine would be cumbersome to read on screen. The layout of the pages would have you skipping back and forth to read the book in order. It's meant only for the printer. Yours is far better for reading on a computer.

Dave


----------



## doc.d (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## MEANIE (May 4, 2013)

I downloaded hokes book the first or second day I joined the forum(on a thumb drive) . Had to wait 3 days to get it to the printer and when I got there
where my problems started. The very nice lady that does the printing was in the middle of printing 100s of blueprints for a contractor.The sweet lady took the time to print and bind my book why the big printers was buzzing away at the blueprints.She had trouble it would only print one page front side only. I not wanting to take her time for she stoped to do this and me being in such a hurry to get to reading it agreed that it would be ok, BIG MISTAKE..........
as i was reading it. I soon relized that something was wrong. NO pictures
..Hummmm and pages was all mixed up. Two trips to the printer and 4 people tring to fix it so it would print right 
I LEARNED
A LOT
Here is what not to do DONT get in a hurry
In my haste I some how saved it as a note book file and it should be saved
as a ....PDF file..
I hope my self inflicked problem helps someone not to mess up as I did..
And again i want to Thank dave for all his hard work and help making this book available to all of us...

Todd aka MEANIE


----------



## butcher (May 4, 2013)

FrugalRefiner, I now have another copy of Hokes to read, Thank You.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 5, 2013)

Todd,

Thanks for posting about the problems you ran into. I hope it will help if anyone else runs into similar issues.

butcher, I know you love your little gray hard bound copy. I like mine as well. But it's too valuable to me to risk taking it out to the lab. So I keep the hardbound copy in the house and use one of my self-printed copies when I'm refining. If I ever have a spill or damage it, I can just reprint the damaged pages.

I'm glad to see so many members have downloaded it. And once again, remember that I wouldn't have taken this project on if it hadn't been for Rusty's work in making the original digital copy available.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (May 8, 2013)

Since one of my previous lives I worked in the printing business I thought I'd share a quick and simple way to bind a book like this.

I printed my copy on both sides as suggested and then folded each printed sheet, (4 book pages per sheet), in half. 

Then stack them in order, line them up neatly and using peices of wood or small angled metal, clamp them tightly with C-clamps or such. 

Turn it up on the side with the spine up, then coat the spine edge with wood glue, (Elmers, or whatever you have), let dry and coat again. 3 coats is plenty.

If you want to get real fancy you can add a cover later out of heavy card type paper. 

Here is mine all glued up and ready for reading.


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 10, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I printed my copy on both sides as suggested and then folded each printed sheet, (4 book pages per sheet), in half.
> 
> Then stack them in order, line them up neatly and using peices of wood or small angled metal, clamp them tightly with C-clamps or such.



Ok, I don't get it. Can You post a pic of your book, opened up?


----------



## rusty (May 10, 2013)

rickbb said:


> Since one of my previous lives I worked in the printing business I thought I'd share a quick and simple way to bind a book like this.
> 
> I printed my copy on both sides as suggested and then folded each printed sheet, (4 book pages per sheet), in half.
> 
> ...



Nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rickbb (May 10, 2013)

@Andy, here are a couple more pics, one opened, and one with it clamped up like you would for guleing.

You don't have to clamp it, you can put the spine at the edge of a table and put a peice of wood with weights, (bricks, etc.) on top. You have to use thiner and more coats of glue that way, it will drip off.

You need it pressed tight to keep the glue from getting inbetween the pages making it hard to open. The glue dries to a thick rubber like coating holding it together. Hope this helps.


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2013)




----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 15, 2013)

I'm happy to see this is working out well for a lot of you. 8) 

But Claudie, yours seems to have printed upside down!  

Dave


----------



## Claudie (May 15, 2013)

Yes, upside down. That's the first thing I noticed when it came out but rather than waste all the paper reprinting it, I just move to the other side of the table when I read it. :| 
Maybe someday when I have more time, and more paper, I will do it right. I think the download if fine, other than the first few pages were out of order. The problem, I believe, is with my printer. I recently moved it to the other side of my desk and I had to turn it around to get it to fit right. Now everything prints upside down. It gets annoying sometimes but I am getting used to it. :roll:


----------



## TomVader (May 25, 2013)

Frugal,
Thank you for your effort, this is a great resource. I don't like reading on a computer screen, I much prefer to have a physical book to hold. Thanks again!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 25, 2013)

You're very welcome. 8) 

It's also a lot easier to underline, highlight, and make notes on the printed copy.

Dave


----------



## griptheweasel (May 26, 2013)

Frugal, I'd also like to give my thanks for putting this print-friendly version together. I'm going to head over to Staples tomorrow and see if they can print a copy for me (they do binding too). I'll post back with the price and quality in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## griptheweasel (May 29, 2013)

Well, it took a little longer than I expected to get to Staples, but finally got a copy of Hoke printed and bound using the PDF at the beginning of this thread. All in all it cost around $30 and 30 minutes of my time, and it came out very well. It would have taken less time if I had Staples cut the pages, but their online interface wasn't exactly clear on if the cut would be the one I wanted. If anyone is interested I can post the settings I used to get the pages to print properly. Here are the results:


----------



## TomVader (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a friend print mine out and I folded them and put them together, but didn't want to risk ruining it by trying to bind it myself, so I took it to Office Max. They did it for under $5.00 ! Thanks again for this version!


----------



## rewalston (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I've finally finished the book. Boy was it a chore. I had a really hard time backing the spine of the book, but it does lay open flat so I guess I did something right . I had to use paper for the cover, but used laminated cardstock for the boards. The next time I make a book, it will definitely have a cloth cover....paper doesn't stretch too well. Anyway I've included some pictures, let me know what you think.

Rusty


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 20, 2013)

Rusty,

I love it!

The cover has a classic look to it that pays tribute to the author! 8) 

Dave


----------



## butcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Very Nice.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 21, 2013)

I was thinking of offering a printing service for the hard bound book for the cost of materials and shipping. But I don't know...the size of the book is basically letter size paper folded in half.

Rusty


----------



## Smack (Oct 15, 2013)

I got my book today Rusty, impressive work you did on it, looks like the real deal except for the pages not being cut perfect like the big boys do it. Definitely better than what I was expecting. I'll put some pic's up later.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## rewalston (Oct 15, 2013)

Smack said:


> I got my book today Rusty, impressive work you did on it, looks like the real deal except for the pages not being cut perfect like the big boys do it. Definitely better than what I was expecting. I'll put some pic's up later.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Steve


I'm glad that you liked it Steve. I don't have a guillotine cutter like the big boys. I found that having the uncut pages like I gave it is a more rustic look to it. I'm thinking, after a suggestion from a friend, to offer a binding service to anyone who has pdf's or whatever to be hardbound. Looking into binding with cloth or leather hardcovers. 

Rusty


----------



## Smack (Oct 16, 2013)

The pictures


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 27, 2013)

When I posted this version of Hoke's book, I asked that if anyone found any errors or omissions, they let me know so I could correct them. Nine months and almost 900 downloads later and I haven't received a single message.  

Let's up the ante. I am hosting a contest to find those pesky little mistakes. I've posted the contest in the Bar & Grill Category, but I'd like to get as many people involved as possible, so I'm providing the link here: The "Find the Errors in Hoke" Contest. Post all errors to that thread only.

I hope that everyone will take a fresh, critical look at the book and report any errors they find. I'll pay in silver! 8) 

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you mean print errors or methods known to be errors in the light of nowadays common safety?

error 1: an open window is in most cases not enough
error 2: never taste any liquids as a poor man's qualitative analysis

:lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 27, 2013)

Solar_Plasma, from the contest rules:


> For the purposes of this contest, I am looking for typographical errors, like misspelled words, words run together without a space, punctuation errors, etc. in my printer friendly version of the book.


The edit I'm working on addresses issues like those you've mentioned.

Dave


----------



## Wolfi (Dec 3, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Let me start by thanking Noxx, Harold_V and Palladium. Thank you Noxx for creating this forum where priceless information is so freely shared. Thank you Harold for encouraging everyone to read Hoke's book. And thank you Palladium for making the digital version of her book available to us all. Without you three, this project would have never been possible. Also, special thanks to my wife, Reva, who obtained an original 1940 copy through an inter-library loan from The Vining Library at the West Virgina Institute of Technology.
> 
> I know many of us stretch our dollars as far as we can. Not everyone wants, or is able, to buy a hard copy of Hoke's book, but reading the digital copy can strain old eyes like mine. So I've created a more frugal, printer friendly version. This copy is reformatted to print 2 pages of the book on each side of an 8-1/2" x 11" sheet of paper. By printing on both sides of the sheet the book can be printed on just under 100 sheets of paper. The sheets are then cut in half and make a 5-1/2" x 8-1/2" book that can be put in a small 3 ring binder or other binding of your choice.
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you, very good work and I will finally have quality study material, "Who knows, he knows, who can not so he just stares"
Wolfi -Europe , :!: :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## buddynorville (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, Dave, for all you've done on the book. First I downloaded the .txt file, which gets you a mess of editing. I did that for awhile and thought I'd try the PDF. That came as a PDF of course. So I uploaded it to Adobe and had them (for $25 a year) change the PDF to .rtf format. .rtf is like Word, but easier for me to work if I want to do anything with it in PageMaker. 

It prints out fine, in two-to-a-page format. Punch three holes in the top of the sheets and use a notebook and simply turn the page up and over as you read. 

Now I'll begin reading. I already appreciate this web site. Thanks for setting it up.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 8, 2013)

buddynorville said:


> Thanks, Dave, for all you've done on the book. First I downloaded the .txt file, which gets you a mess of editing. I did that for awhile and thought I'd try the PDF. That came as a PDF of course. So I uploaded it to Adobe and had them (for $25 a year) change the PDF to .rtf format. .rtf is like Word, but easier for me to work if I want to do anything with it in PageMaker.
> 
> It prints out fine, in two-to-a-page format. Punch three holes in the top of the sheets and use a notebook and simply turn the page up and over as you read.
> 
> Now I'll begin reading. I already appreciate this web site. Thanks for setting it up.


buddy,

When I created my version, I copied the text directly from the original .pdf file as a single huge text block (I selected a bit of text, then hit <CTRL> A to select everything. That got about 99% of the book. There were a few parts that hadn't been converted to text, so I rekeyed those sections. I also rescanned all of the images from a hard copy of the book. It's interesting that you use PageMaker. I thought I was the only one still using it! That is what I used to paste up the printer friendly copy. Then I used a print utility that outputs it as a .pdf file.

I'm not sure I understand your comment about turning the page up and over as you read. When you print the version I posted, you should be able to cut each sheet in two to create two 5-1/2" by 8-1/2" pages. Office supply stores sell 3-ring binders in this size. You'll see one in the photos I posted at the beginning of this thread. Once the pages are in the binder, it reads just like any other book. No turning up and over.

For anyone who is considering printing out their own copy, I would suggest holding off for a couple of weeks. I've been working on an update that I hope to post before the end of the year. It includes corrections of many typographical errors, tweaks to some of the images, and an introduction that points out a few corrections and improvements on the methods known in Hoke's time.

All thanks for creating this web site belong to our Administrator, Noxx.

Dave


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 24, 2013)

A couple of months ago, in a thread involving a method mentioned in Hoke's book that is not favored on the forum, one of our members (John (username JHS)) posted that: "everyone that comes here is told to read hoke.NO one is told that you do not boil.if there are processes that are in hokes book that are dangerous and newcomers read that in hoke and are not for warned,they are being put in harns way.".

My initial reaction was irritation as I knew I had included several warnings in my printer friendly version. I quickly checked it and found... he was right. There was no warning not to "boil" a solution when the intention was to evaporate. While I believe Hoke only used the word "boil" in this context twice, it could cause problems for readers who do not recognize the error, as "boil" and "boiling" are appropriately used elsewhere in the book. Because of John's comments, I have reread the book looking for misinformation, hazards, outdated methods, and other information that could cause a new reader problems or put them in conflict with the members of the forum. 

Since it does not make sense that whenever recommending the book we need to add a list of warnings, I have added them to this revised version. I have created an "Introduction" which is now included in my versions of the book to describe the issues I found. Thank you John for pointing out an area where I could improve. I have placed the Introduction on 4 new pages of the pdf file and inserted them between Hoke's Acknowledgement page and the Preface. If the reader does not want them in their book, they may exclude these pages, the fifth through eighth pages, of the pdf file. 

In addition to adding the introduction, I've corrected some more typographical/OCR errors and tweaked some of the images. I also borrowed a few ideas from Rusty (rewalston) and griptheweasel to create a new cover that honors the author. The current file is a bit larger than the previous one because of the improved images.

I want to express my gratitude to 4metals, butcher, freechemist, goldsilverpro, Harold_V , lazersteve, and Lou for their help on this project. I also want to thank everyone who has provided links to this thread. Without them, we wouldn't have had over 1,100 downloads. Finally, I want to thank Pat (Pattt) who found many of the typographical/OCR errors I was able to correct in the current versions. I have replaced the version in the original post with the new version.

Merry Christmas everyone!

Dave

You may have noticed that I said versions. I have created a screen readable version with all of the corrections and improvements of the printer friendly version. You can see it here: Screen Readable Copy of Hoke's Book


----------



## Digitaria (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you - for the download.


----------



## issac mccray (May 7, 2014)

what up, good to be a part of your community , and im taking notes :mrgreen:


----------



## aieshabbir (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks a lot for your effort.

i am new to this forum with a lot of doubts . please help me in future


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Everything you need to know to recover and refine precious metals can be found here on the forum. It takes a lot of study but it's incredibly rewarding!

The first rule is to be safe in everything you do. Before you jump into any of the processes you see discussed here, be sure you understand the potential hazards and do everything you can to minimize the risks. Read EVERYTHING in the Safety section of the forum, especially the Dealing with Waste topic. No amount of precious metal is worth jeopardizing your health or the health of those around you. 

I strongly encourage all new members to follow the Guided Tour created by LazerSteve. It will provide an introduction to the forum and numerous valuable links including the General Reactions List. Be sure to follow the link to his web site as he has many outstanding videos, a collection of great reference documents, and he sells a lot of the supplies needed to get started including detailed instructional DVDs. Samuel-a also has a lot of videos, guides and tutorials at his web site Gold-N-Scrap.

You'll also find a tremendous amount of information in the two Forum Handbooks compiled by aflacglobal, Forum Handbook Vol 1 and Forum Handbook Vol 2.

bmgold2 has also been putting together a useful set of links for beginners. You'll find a few links there that are duplicates of the ones I'm providing, but he has also taken the time to link to many other very good threads on specific topics of interest. His thread is here: New Member Answers.

Once you understand the basics you can start to try some small scale experiments. If there's something you don't understand or you get stuck, there will be someone here to help you.

Best of luck,
Dave


----------



## g6g6g66 (Oct 9, 2014)

good j 8) ob


----------



## stainless1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you!
I have C. W. Ammen's book as well. Very helpful!


----------



## IdahoMole (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Frugal for the effort towards a printer friendly version of the book. I printed mine out this morning and have a spiral bound copy tonight.


----------



## harel238 (Jan 2, 2017)

Great work, thank you!


----------



## f2fgold (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you so much. It's people like you and all those willing to help others that makes this life more than bearable but enjoyable. God bless you and keep you safe.


----------



## Kaci (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you so much


----------



## IrisAlda (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## EisselPud (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## francisco rodriguez (Dec 30, 2019)

Good evening and Happy 2020 to all.
I have been studying C. M. Hoke for a few months, I think that through Gold Refining Wiki, in my language, but for a couple of days every time I want to continue studying, only information on the sale of gold, mines, etc. comes out. and a sign that says the domain has expired.


Does anyone know if this is provisional or final?

Thank you.

Paco


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 30, 2019)

Knowing Göran, I would think it is just a temporary problem. He was here earlier today, so he'll probably be able to give us an update soon.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 1, 2020)

I just tested http://goldrefiningwiki.com/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page and it was working just fine for me. Is anyone else having a problem?

I'll check the status of my domain just in case... brb (be right back).

Edit : The domain had expired at the 25:th. Apparently I had a copy in my DNS that wasn't timed out yet. The domain is renewed so it should come alive again whenever any DNS cache times out and renews the information. It can take a couple of hours if you tried to access my wiki recently.

Sorry for the interruption.

Göran


----------



## francisco rodriguez (Jan 1, 2020)

Goran, thank you very much for worrying about our learning, I'm not in a hurry to continue studying Hoke, I still have a lot to learn from the forum, anyway thank you very much for your prompt response and interest.

HAPPY 2020.


Paco


----------



## necromancer (Feb 16, 2020)

for me the site says: "This domain is pending renewal or has expired"


----------



## Tahoenana1234 (Dec 15, 2020)

I've been trying to download this book on pdf on my kindle fire,but when i tried to open it I couldnt. I don't have a printer. All I have is this tablet. Is there any way I can get access to the book?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 15, 2020)

If you don't have a printer, I'd suggest the screen readable version. You'll find a link in my signature line below.

I just downloaded it to my Kindle Fire using their Silk browser and it came right up on my screen. You have to give it permission to store the download, but after that it went right to displaying the book. Not sure what problem you might be having.

Dave


----------



## fbacker (Dec 16, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## Jdlandreau (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you. I am just getting into this. This is a huge help!!!


----------



## briang (Nov 28, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Let me start by thanking Noxx, Harold_V and Palladium. Thank you Noxx for creating this forum where priceless information is so freely shared. Thank you Harold for encouraging everyone to read Hoke's book. And thank you Palladium for making the digital version of her book available to us all. Without you three, this project would have never been possible. Also, special thanks to my wife, Reva, who obtained an original 1940 copy through an inter-library loan from The Vining Library at the West Virgina Institute of Technology.
> 
> I know many of us stretch our dollars as far as we can. Not everyone wants, or is able, to buy a hard copy of Hoke's book, but reading the digital copy can strain old eyes like mine. So I've created a more frugal, printer friendly version. This copy is reformatted to print 2 pages of the book on each side of an 8-1/2" x 11" sheet of paper. By printing on both sides of the sheet the book can be printed on just under 100 sheets of paper. The sheets are then cut in half and make a 5-1/2" x 8-1/2" book that can be put in a small 3 ring binder or other binding of your choice.
> 
> ...


thank you. an invaluable book.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you to all involved for their work, this printed perfectly for me!

I have a hard time reading from a screen, so being able to print this and bind it into a bedside reader means a lot to me.


----------



## jphayesjr (May 9, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Let me start by thanking Noxx, Harold_V and Palladium. Thank you Noxx for creating this forum where priceless information is so freely shared. Thank you Harold for encouraging everyone to read Hoke's book. And thank you Palladium for making the digital version of her book available to us all. Without you three, this project would have never been possible. Also, special thanks to my wife, Reva, who obtained an original 1940 copy through an inter-library loan from The Vining Library at the West Virgina Institute of Technology.
> 
> I know many of us stretch our dollars as far as we can. Not everyone wants, or is able, to buy a hard copy of Hoke's book, but reading the digital copy can strain old eyes like mine. So I've created a more frugal, printer friendly version. This copy is reformatted to print 2 pages of the book on each side of an 8-1/2" x 11" sheet of paper. By printing on both sides of the sheet the book can be printed on just under 100 sheets of paper. The sheets are then cut in half and make a 5-1/2" x 8-1/2" book that can be put in a small 3 ring binder or other binding of your choice.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Dave, as you expected, this is helpful. I'm putting together an e-book on the various e-waste sources with a detailed section covering chips, crystals, boards, capacitors, mfgrs, specs, yrs in use, metal contents, etc. Since there's no link to download Wilson's any more


----------

